
Like grep but for code: syntax-aware semantic code pattern for many languages - jbaviat
https://semgrep.live/
======
compressedgas
See
[https://github.com/returntocorp/semgrep](https://github.com/returntocorp/semgrep)

------
nana-
Sign in required

